# Brake pads and discs question?



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

I don't know what pads to buy. Prices are so different and brand names tell me nothing. A year ago I bought "Wearever" pads in Advance Autoparts for $18.88 with lifetime replacement warranty. And now I have to replace the discs because they got deeply scratched and unevenly worn so my car is shaking when I push breaks. I suspect it's because of cheap pads. I can replace those pads for free,but I don't want them to mess up my new discs again. Please, tell me if I am right and suggest how to choose break pads and discs! 
Noisy pads don't bother me,but I want them to break smoothly and be reliable, without being too pricey.


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Agoudine said:


> I don't know what pads to buy. Prices are so different and brand names tell me nothing. A year ago I bought "Wearever" pads in Advance Autoparts for $18.88 with lifetime replacement warranty. And now I have to replace the discs because they got deeply scratched and unevenly worn so my car is shaking when I push breaks. I suspect it's because of cheap pads. I can replace those pads for free,but I don't want them to mess up my new discs again. Please, tell me if I am right and suggest how to choose break pads and discs!
> Noisy pads don't bother me,but I want them to break smoothly and be reliable, without being too pricey.


i'd go with Hawk pads and Powerslot rotors. thats about $600 for all 4 wheels and another $100-$200 for installation if you don't wanna do it your self. You could go cheaper than that, because thats some pretty good stuff. if you did wanna go cheap, you could probly bring it in for around $250-$300 and a little more for installation.


----------



## tm_94altima (Aug 12, 2005)

Or the OEM size Brembo or Stillen brake rotors and Axxis, Carbotech, or Stillen pads.


----------



## erik2282 (May 17, 2005)

i get Wagner pads for all my cars from O'rielly's Auto Parts..


----------



## Agoudine (Feb 19, 2005)

Thanks guys!


----------

